# Mainahs



## Ernicus (Jun 16, 2012)

Ok mainers, Where ya at?  Let's see how far we are from each other. 

I want to try to do two things, and if they come together as one...even better.  

Through my recent employment I have access to some great local photogs and learners alike.  As well as a great photog that teaches locally.  I would love to arrange a meet either for fun or learning or both.  I plan to institute some "outings" via the store hopefully accompanies by the photog that teaches here and use it as a great "photography outing" of some sort.  So if we can get some tpf members involved as well...even better.

I know Tyler is here, not sure how far, and I've been wanting to hook up with him/you anyway (no homo).  So let's hear where we all are.  I am 10 mins from Bangor.


----------



## smerchant (May 21, 2013)

I live in the Sanford area (about 50 minutes south of Portland)


----------



## o hey tyler (May 21, 2013)

Haha, didn't ever see this thread. 

But, I did end up stopping by Bangor Photo when I was in the area.


----------

